# Red Snapper



## Walk

Wanting to catch my first Red Snapper this year, can I get some help with some numbers within 9 miles or which rigs I may have a good chance to catch some? In a 19' Sea Pro, thanks for the help.


----------



## shrapnel

Just cast a line into any puddle, hard to keep em off the hooks.


----------



## Walk

Wow that simple? What about bait and tackle?


----------



## cody&ryand

20-30 pound gear enough weight to get the bait down 50# fluro leader dead cigar minnow or and live bait match your hook to your bait


----------



## Splittine

A hook and a dog turd is all you need for snapper.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Went yesterday in the bay fishing in 12 feet of water with structure caught 6 redsnapper with shrimp, was targeting sheepshead


----------



## Johnms

one jumped into my truck while I was driving over the 3 mi bridge.


----------



## Wharf Rat

30.417815, -87.204071


----------



## shrapnel

I was reeling in a 12' shark and 300 of them ate it.


----------



## JD7.62

Johnms said:


> one jumped into my truck while I was driving over the 3 mi bridge.


Thanks I just spit Grizzly all over my screen! LoL

OP, just google "public reefs Pensacola, Florida" and you will find plenty of wrecks. Within 9 miles of the pass there are several wrecks/reefs from the Russian Freighter and "up."

Early in the season keepers are easy on the close in stuff. Light in the season they can be a bit more tricky! As for lead while snapper fishing....what lead?


----------



## Chapman5011

Next time you eat crawfish, save one. Then the next time you go offshore fishing , drop it down on some structure, and you will catch your first red snapper. 
They seem to like the extra spicy crawfish...


----------



## Chapman5011

Delete
My five o'clock beer messed my post up and I can't figure out how to delete the post


----------



## Chapman5011

Splittine said:


> A hook and a dog turd is all you need for snapper.


Dipping the dog turd in some buttermilk ranch works best on the turd before dropping it down to the structure


----------



## salty_dawg

Wharf Rat said:


> 30.417815, -87.204071


It's fresher across the street.


----------



## marksnet

I didnt know Piranha's were Red. Wait,,, What?

Pulled up on a spot and the water started boiling with Snapper and Triggers.

The management on these fish is excellent! Just ask the GCC


----------



## stc1993

Title 50 → Chapter VI → Part 622

PART 622—FISHERIES OF THE CARIBBEAN, GULF OF MEXICO, AND SOUTH ATLANTIC
Subpart B—Reef Fish Resources of the Gulf of Mexico

Statute 622.21 of the code of federal regulations. (2) Duration. The IFQ program established by this section will remain in effect until it is modified or terminated; however, the program will be evaluated by the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council every 5 years.

If I read this right this started on Jan 1, 2012. So it comes up for renewal this year to go in effect Jan. 1, 2017. That will be 5 years. We all need to raise hell this year & try to get it cancelled or modified so these people can't sell our fish & make millions for practically free.


----------



## stc1993

http://gulfcouncil.org/docs/Public Hearing Guides/Allocation_Guide.pdf

A guide for amendment 28. Look at figure 3 & table 1. That doesn't look right to me.

Figure 2 shows the comm. fisherman losing poundage & the recs are over poundage on a lot of seasons. If the comm. fisherman are losing so much poundage how are they staying in business & making millions selling their quota's. 

I think some one is cooking the books. How can the recs be catching millions of pounds on such short seasons. In 2012 season that would be 1 million pounds every 10 days. Figure 2 shows around a 30 day season in 2012.


----------



## JFG

charter boats are still considered Rec, amendment 40 just carved out a portion of the rec fish for them. 75% (roughly) of the red snapper are allocated to the commercial and for hire guys. As I understand it.


----------



## marksnet

JFG said:


> charter boats are still considered Rec, amendment 40 just carved out a portion of the rec fish for them. 75% (roughly) of the red snapper are allocated to the commercial and for hire guys. As I understand it.



And that right there is the problem. 

Allocations are entitlements. 

Charter guys take recs fishing
Guided hunts take people hunting

Commercial buffalo meat? Farm raised 
Commercial snapper meat? It should be farm raised. Period. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkh329

See the link on my signature for free downloads of public numbers and coordinates. These are also available elsewhere. Most structure offshore will hold red snapper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dive1

Nice link tkh......


----------



## g8tor22

This is the best string I've read in awhile.... Thanks.


----------



## Muygrande66

I was fishing for Sheeps the other day. We were hitting a spot in the pass catching only squriil fish. Which are great to eat. The coast guard boarded me accusing me of catching snapper. They said they watched me. Lol they tore thru every compartment in the boat and of course found nothing. You can find a few keeper snapper in the bay along the pipeline. Use your bottom finder to see which spots are holding bigger ones. They will bite just about any bait. Squid works great. But wait till they are legal


----------



## Redtracker

Drop down a 7 inch Crocker on a public spot just off the bottom early in the season and you will get 15 to 20 pounder for sure.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Jeezzz! What are WE doing wrong? We have caught three snapper in the past 5 years!

We cant keep the Ruby Reds off our baits. haha But at least they make SPECTACULAR King baits!


----------



## MrFish

NoMoSurf said:


> Jeezzz! What are WE doing wrong? We have caught three snapper in the past 5 years!
> 
> We cant keep the Ruby Reds off our baits. haha But at least they make SPECTACULAR King baits!


Use bigger baits.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Use bigger baits.


And bigger hooks


----------



## Caleb 850

cut up the red lips and drop em down they'll get tore up even if you us a live one your bound to catch a snapper or two


----------



## NoMoSurf

Thanks for the replies guys. But...

Bigger baits equals better fed Rubies.

We start with bigger hooks and move smaller to catch whatever is eating our baits. Big hooks end up empty. Lowering depth equals more Rubies and an occasional Porgy, raising baits equals more nothing..... Unless Spades are on the reef. haha

Cutting up Rubies equals better fed Rubies... We often freeline a live one and that lands us Kings! ALOT of em!!! Eeeeeeeevry once in a while we end up with a snapper. Three in the past five years or so....

I think we just dont have deep enough water to hold em inside of nine miles. We do not fish P'cola. We are out of Mexico Beach. 9 miles gets us to about 55-60ft of water.


----------



## marksnet

NoMoSurf said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. But...
> 
> Bigger baits equals better fed Rubies.
> 
> We start with bigger hooks and move smaller to catch whatever is eating our baits. Big hooks end up empty. Lowering depth equals more Rubies and an occasional Porgy, raising baits equals more nothing..... Unless Spades are on the reef. haha
> 
> Cutting up Rubies equals better fed Rubies... We often freeline a live one and that lands us Kings! ALOT of em!!! Eeeeeeeevry once in a while we end up with a snapper. Three in the past five years or so....
> 
> I think we just dont have deep enough water to hold em inside of nine miles. We do not fish P'cola. We are out of Mexico Beach. 9 miles gets us to about 55-60ft of water.



Hmmmmm....

Dead bait
Cigars
Squid
8/0 circle hook
4oz egg sinker
Swivel
4'leader 30-40lb

Vertical Structure
Live Bottom

Worst case because I do not fish east unless it's way out. I would book it to Panama city of trailer over and put in here.

Go out 9 miles here and you are in 100'

I'll throw you some numbers that are what I consider to be semi-private. that should dial you in on what to look for back over around Mexico Beach.


----------



## NoMoSurf

That's cool. Thanks. Hopefully it's that we are on poorly populated reefs. I'd hate to think that it is that we suck so bad we cant catch something so easy! haha


----------



## Walk

Walk said:


> Wanting to catch my first Red Snapper this year, can I get some help with some numbers within 9 miles or which rigs I may have a good chance to catch some? In a 19' Sea Pro, thanks for the help.


Forgot to mention I am fishing dauphin island, al or orange beach, al.
Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------

